# Leftover scallops



## JGDean (Apr 20, 2010)

I plan on having leftover sauted scallops from dinner tonight. Do you have any bag lunch ideas for tomorrow?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2010)

While I've never had the luxury of any leftovers from my scallop dinners, if I did, I'd probably just LIGHTLY bind them with a LITTLE mayo & any favorite seasonings & take them with either some separate bread & greens to make a sandwich, or just separate greens to make a salad.


----------



## Constance (Apr 20, 2010)

I like leftover scallops or shrimp in a salad...I like to sprinkle a little lemon juice on them first.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 20, 2010)

Dice, or coarse chop, add with some diced cucumber, a little red onion, mint, lime, little bit of curry powder, plain yogurt, a lil mayo, and use iceberg lettuce to make some refreshing wraps.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 21, 2010)

..."lettuce wraps"!! That's brilliant, Tattrat. I love lettuce wraps and forgot all about them. Healthy and creative. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

